# Aggressive bunny



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

There is an aggressive bunny being given away near me! He is an indoor rabbit, else I would be happy to work with him! Can anyone take in this tiny Nethie? Am sure it's more to do with mishandling than deep rooted aggression...but I am worried he is going to be perfect pickings for people who will are looking for non-pet rabbit.

Hope someone can help!


----------

